# What's your favourite Zootopia character?



## Jason Forestfox (Mar 30, 2016)

As the title says. My favourite is Nick Wilde, because he's really cute and witty


----------



## TheKC (Mar 30, 2016)

I love Nick Wilde. He is just so cool and cute! X3 

I also like Clawhauser, he is just too adorable.


----------



## Notkastar (Mar 30, 2016)

Spoiler: *Clear Throat*

















And they didn't even get one line lol (￣▽￣)ノ



Besides those guys it would have to be Nick too.
Love his sly attitude towards just about everything that just comes his way =)


----------



## Monty Grizzle (Mar 30, 2016)

Benjamin Clawhauser, he's so pudgy and adorable I wish I could just squish his puffy cheeks together.


----------



## Jason Forestfox (Mar 30, 2016)

Monty Grizzle said:


> Benjamin Clawhauser, he's so pudgy and adorable I wish I could just squish his puffy cheeks together.


Haha exactly, he looks so fluffy >-< But.... Benjamin? Is it his original US name?


----------



## Monty Grizzle (Mar 30, 2016)

Jason Forestfox said:


> Haha exactly, he looks so fluffy >-< But.... Benjamin? Is it his original US name?


He introduces himself as that in the movie.


----------



## Jason Forestfox (Mar 30, 2016)

Monty Grizzle said:


> He introduces himself as that in the movie.


Ok, I haven't watched the english version yet, and I never thought about his name.


----------



## Monty Grizzle (Mar 30, 2016)

Jason Forestfox said:


> Ok, I haven't watched the english version yet, and I never thought about his name.


Well I can only personally speak for the English version, his Polish name might be different.


----------



## Jason Forestfox (Mar 30, 2016)

Monty Grizzle said:


> Well I can only personally speak for the English version, his Polish name might be different.


It's Pazurian xD don't even try to pronounce it, but his name makes sense in my language


----------



## Kahze (Mar 30, 2016)

I find officer Hopps to be perfectly designed. There's not a single thing about her that I feel could be improved.


----------



## Jason Forestfox (Mar 30, 2016)

Kahze said:


> I find officer Hopps to be perfectly designed. There's not a single thing about her that I feel could be improved.


She's just like to whole movie - perfect


----------



## ~T.K~ (Mar 30, 2016)

Judy Hopps. I have a soft spot for rabbits.


----------



## Jason Forestfox (Mar 30, 2016)

~T.K~ said:


> Judy Hopps. I have a soft spot for rabbits.


Yes, rabbits and bunnys are really cute


----------



## Glider (Mar 31, 2016)

Sure sht Judy Hopps, I just love optimistic personalities) (Cuz I'm not one)


----------



## Kittsuera (Mar 31, 2016)

Nick Piberius Wilde
He is witty, cleaver, and smart.

Judy Hopps
She is kind, optimistic, and determined.


----------



## Jason Forestfox (Mar 31, 2016)

Kittsuera said:


> Nick Piberius Wilde
> He is witty, cleaver, and smart.
> 
> Judy Hopps
> She is kind, optimistic, and determined.


Great choice  I love how the film directors matched them together


----------



## Strangeguy32000 (Mar 31, 2016)

Nick, Clawhauser, Judy, Bogo, Bellwether, and Lionheart.
The latter wants pictures of Spider Man!


----------



## Deleted member 64551 (Mar 31, 2016)

Both Judy and Nick.
Judy for her determination.
Nick, he sort of reminds me of my own OC.


----------



## TheDukeofRawsome (Mar 31, 2016)

Clawhauser and Bogo. Wonderful characters.


----------



## ProxFox (Apr 1, 2016)

Nick, since I have so much in common with him. Which is funny cause I went to see that movie with my friend who had the same thing with Judy. 

It was basically a buddy cop movie staring us.


----------



## StrangerCoug (Apr 1, 2016)

I feel more attached to Nick but can relate to Judy as well. So I'll say those two.


----------



## PheonixDragon (Apr 1, 2016)

Clawhauser is an embodiment of cuteness, but all the characters were well designed in general. ^^


----------



## Jason Forestfox (Apr 1, 2016)

PheonixDragon said:


> Clawhauser is an embodiment of cuteness, but all the characters were well designed in general. ^^


Yep, the design, and video quality are amazing


----------



## PheonixDragon (Apr 1, 2016)

Jason Forestfox said:


> Yep, the design, and video quality are amazing


I didn't expect less from good old Disney!


----------



## Jason Forestfox (Apr 1, 2016)

PheonixDragon said:


> I didn't expect less from good old Disney!


Yeah, but I mean, it was a new record. This scene when Nick and Judy fell in water... I thought the water was real!


----------



## PheonixDragon (Apr 1, 2016)

Jason Forestfox said:


> Yeah, but I mean, it was a new record. This scene when Nick and Judy fell in water... I thought the water was real!


Yeah, it looked so realistic.


----------



## Underdome (Apr 2, 2016)

I love em all, Judy is soooo fluffy, but... Captain Bogo <3 he is trong, he looks mean, but he is soft inside <3 (I checked)


----------



## Yourfurryotaku (Apr 7, 2016)

I really liked the snowlepord news anchor even though she had 2 minutes of skreen time at most.                        That and I found myself looking into the background careers more then anything the amount of detail Is amazing.


----------



## Nick Hopps (Apr 7, 2016)

For me it's obvious They are in my username Nick because he is kinda like me sly but has a sweetspot and Judy because she is really dedicated to her job and just because i think Rabbits are so cute


----------



## 3Kurama3 (Apr 18, 2016)

I've got to say, I love Nick's sarcasm! Other than him, I'd say I liked that one panther (forgot his name lol) because of his design!


----------



## Otarine (Apr 19, 2016)

Nick's hustle _easily_ makes him the most enjoyable character for myself. I enjoyed his character throughout the film_!!_


----------



## Txtbooksh (Apr 19, 2016)

I like Nick Wilde but I also like Mr Big


----------



## snailthing (Apr 24, 2016)

Bellweather! She was so cute.. and evil.


----------



## modfox (Apr 24, 2016)

nick


----------



## Chris-py (Apr 24, 2016)

My favorite characters are Bogo, Nick, Judy, and Yax...Because Tommy Chong...


----------



## Jason Forestfox (Apr 28, 2016)

lord-bilingual said:


> i _loved_ mr big and his daughter, they were so funny and cute


Exactly, this scene was hilarious  I hope we will get more of them in sequel ^^


----------



## Kioskask (Apr 28, 2016)

I think my favourite has to be Nick Wilde  I just love the way he talks.


----------



## Phoenix-Kat (May 2, 2016)

Judy...the thing with her parents not wanting her to pursue her dream and trying to talk her out of it is all to familiar.


----------



## Mora The Epic (May 7, 2016)

Nick and judy.
both got awesome personalities And omg they look sooooo Adorable X33

And maybe mr.big lol


----------



## bubblymaika (May 17, 2016)

Clawhauser is precious. Also really love Judy, I just adore rabbit characters!


----------



## Luku_Zuku (May 17, 2016)

Where da Finnick at doe?
He's awesome to me (and I've always found small guys with deep voices awesome too...)


----------



## Zipline (May 17, 2016)

My fave is the Honey Badger scientist in the asylum. In the concept design she was supposed to take the place of Judy as Nick's besty. Also she was a bit bonkers and was a major conspiracy theorist.  
Would have been much funnier.


----------



## BayouBaby (May 17, 2016)

I'm all about those wolves. 

SSSH! You'll start a howl!

AWWWOOOOOOO!


----------



## Luku_Zuku (May 17, 2016)

AWWOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Zipline (May 17, 2016)

BayouBaby said:


> I'm all about those wolves.
> 
> SSSH! You'll start a howl!
> 
> AWWWOOOOOOO!



AWWWWWOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!! x3


----------



## Jason Forestfox (May 17, 2016)

Yeah that scene was hilarious  Awoooooooo


----------



## TrishaCat (May 18, 2016)

The bunny herself! She's so CUTE!
                                             cuddly


----------



## brawlingcastform (May 18, 2016)

Duke Weaselton. He's a walking inside-joke for Disney! (And I kinda like weasels myself)


----------



## TheMintyBun (May 18, 2016)

Jude the dude is top level waifu.


----------



## Jason Forestfox (May 18, 2016)

TheMintyBun said:


> Jude the dude is top level waifu.
> 
> View attachment 11445


Love those googly eyes >-<


----------



## Kiburi (May 23, 2016)

Mr. Big


----------



## zeroslash (Jun 6, 2016)

The obvious Nick and Judy have been taken numerous times over (aren't I the hipster), so other than those two I'd have to say Finnick. If only there were more scenes with him; he seemed to have vanished from the movie altogether in the beginning, and only reappearing to help Judy near the end. Maybe in the sequel!


----------



## Kiburi (Jun 7, 2016)

BayouBaby said:


> I'm all about those wolves.
> 
> SSSH! You'll start a howl!
> 
> AWWWOOOOOOO!


 I said quit it with the howling!


----------



## Vitaly (Jun 7, 2016)

Finnick

And those hot stripper tigers


----------



## Cannabiskitty (Jun 9, 2016)

Least favorite character: Jerry Jumbeaux

Most favorite: Mr. Big


----------



## Angellothefox (Jun 10, 2016)

In the UK it is called Zootropolis and I still got to see it.
I have not seen it yet...


----------



## EmmaChib (Jun 21, 2016)

Gazelle and her tiger dancers! And Judy of course.


----------



## Zipline (Jun 21, 2016)

Honey Badger dont care! That she is my waifu... :'x


----------



## um_pineapplez (Jul 8, 2016)

Thank you for such an open-ended question. You KNOW I can't make up my mind without taking a whole day to decide. It's like making my fursona. It took several hours for me to settle on a Bat-Eared Fox, and in all honesty, I can't pick one over the rest of them because there are so many good characters that I'd feel bad about playing favorites.

(but if I was held at gunpoint, I'd pick Nick because his character archetype is one of my favorites.)


----------



## Blu-wolf (Jul 8, 2016)

Nick Wilde, paws down.  He's such a smartass in the beginning, but was never evil or vile.  Close second is Clawhauser--I had a student once that had the exact same attitude as him, but wasn't pudgy.  He didn't have a mean bone in his body.


----------



## Daven (Jul 14, 2016)

Yax is my favorite


----------



## um_pineapplez (Jul 14, 2016)

Daven said:


> Yax is my favorite


who?


----------



## Daven (Jul 14, 2016)

Yax the naturalist


----------



## Zipline (Jul 14, 2016)

Judies neighbors were pretty good. :3


----------



## Daven (Jul 14, 2016)

Zipline said:


> Judies neighbors were pretty good. :3


I agree


----------

